# Will one ghost shrimp be ok for a 2.5 gallon?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Like the title says. I cannot seem to keep snails alive. I have lost two of my four Nitrite snails and I want something new to clean up the algae. Will they hurt live plants? And are they fast enough if my Betta wants to eat them? None of my bettas bugged the snails at all so I think they will be fine with a shrimp.

Thanks for reading. 

Tree


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you've lost four Nerites, it may be your water parameters are inhospitable to inverts and shrimp are more sensitive than snails. What is your pH? GH?

Also, Amano shrimp are the algae eaters. Ghosties eat leftover food. Algae? Not so much.


----------



## bubbleslove (Nov 3, 2013)

Shrimp aren't a good idea in a betta tank because A. Betta fish eat shrimp B. Betta fish don't need " friends ", their only " friend " is you. Ok, I probably sound like a mom, but that is my personal thought on betta compatibility


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you've lost four Nerites, it may be your water parameters are inhospitable to inverts and shrimp are more sensitive than snails. What is your pH? GH?
> 
> Also, Amano shrimp are the algae eaters. Ghosties eat leftover food. Algae? Not so much.


I only lost two of the four nitrite snails I bought. but I just realized two of them looked like they had chipped shells and the other two didn't and are doing just fine. But my PH is about 7.8 to 8.0. 

Ah I see. well good thing I asked the question. =) I might just have to give up on snails and other little companions for my bettas. =/ Now that I have live plants, it should make things easier. ^^ 




bubbleslove said:


> Shrimp aren't a good idea in a betta tank because A. Betta fish eat shrimp B. Betta fish don't need " friends ", their only " friend " is you. Ok, I probably sound like a mom, but that is my personal thought on betta compatibility


I figured, I read up on them somewhat. I was just wondering the pros and cons really. I think I will just end up not getting any more snails for my tanks. I am more wanting algae eaters which ghost shrimp aren't. 

Buahahaha! naw you don't sound like a mom... or at least my mom. Hehe.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

With adequate cover, Amano can more than take care of themselves against a single Betta. ;-) My Bettas never bother my Amanos or my other shrimp but my tank is 50%+ planted. Amanos are real characters.

You can put a bit of cuttlebone in the tank for the snails to help shell health.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> With adequate cover, Amano can more than take care of themselves against a single Betta. ;-) My Bettas never bother my Amanos or my other shrimp but my tank is 50%+ planted. Amanos are real characters.
> 
> You can put a bit of cuttlebone in the tank for the snails to help shell health.


Awwww maybe I will try those little guys out some time. =) and yeah when I go to the petstore tomorrow I am going to get a cuttlebone.


----------

